# FINDLAY, OH - Free Male GSD on Craigslist



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066"> *This was e-mailed to me to forward to GSD rescues/forums. I do not have any further information about this dog.

Findlay, OH is about 40 miles south of Toledo right along I-75. * </span> 


Date: 2009-09-21, 10:04PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Will you give apollo his forever home. Apollo was saved from being put down at the dog wardens he was 1 hour away from death. I am trying to find him a home where he has room to run and someone to love him, as i am pregnat with my 2nd baby and dont have the room or time for him. He is a very gentle sweet dog and will allow my 1yr old to climb and lay on him and has never shown any signs of any agression. He is also good with other dogs as he just wants to play. He would make a great family pet. He has been neutered, current on rabies and distemper is heartworm negative and is current on heartworm preventiave and flea prevention. He is just a little over a year old mostly black with some tan. I will add a picture soon as i can get one on. Please call 419-619-2359 or 419-619-2587 with any questions or reply to [email protected]. We are asking nothing for him we just want someone to love him and give him a good home. 


Location: Findlay 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

http://limaohio.craigslist.org/pet/1386135113.html


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

So sad. He sounds like a really sweet boy. I hope someone will give him the nice, secure, forever home he deserves. It really worries me when I see GSDs offered for free on Craigslist.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

Animals should not be allowed to be put on Craigslist. Only on sites like Petfinder, with adoption fees and all. You need to know where you are rehoming these animals!! I'm glad she saved the dog and is trying to place it. I hope the pup finds a great forever home.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

They have his picture up now...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a cutie! Look at those little eyebrows!


----------

